# Convert phpBB to vBulletin



## navjotjsingh (Aug 24, 2005)

I have made a forum using phpBB 2.0.17. I want to convert it to vBulletin 3.0.8? How do i do this? I already have vBulletin 3.0.8 with me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2005)

Try this convertor :
ImpEx
found it on VB site...
cant acess it though
www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150188
more info :
www.theadminzone.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-1678.html
www.vbwebmaster.com/forums/vbulletinforumhistory/topic.php/356-1.html

srry, thought u can convert readin the about section of earlier link...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 24, 2005)

EDITED: NO longer holds valid.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 24, 2005)

how bout using this to post...

any way.. read them... i am not sure... but still thought of posting...

*www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116398

*www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148918


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I have made a forum using phpBB 2.0.17. I want to convert it to vBulletin 3.0.8? How do i do this? I already have vBulletin 3.0.8 with me.



in your vBulletin's member area you will see option called Impex...so just download the convertor from there and get the things rolling 

Deep


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot Deep again. I have converted successfully. It is not very easy to understand Impex at first but managed to do it successfully.

Thanks again Deep.


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

welcome 

Deep


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 25, 2005)

Another query - How do I transfer any forum from my PC to a online webserver provided it supports MySQL and PHP? I know how to upload forum software but what about the forum database? My forum is hosted on my PC using EasyPHP.


----------



## Deep (Aug 25, 2005)

take backup of database, may be you can use PHPMyAdmin and export the tables in sql or gz file..

and then upload the same on your server using PHPMyAdmin

then change config file of your forums and provide details of current db and user...

That should do the job 

Deep


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 25, 2005)

I have exported a file with extension sql. In which folder do I upload and there is no import option in phpMyAdmin. I could not find the folder in which there should be a folder and a file related to an exisitng database.

BTW your reply was very quick. I noticed at that very moment but did not reply because at that time I was at net cafe and wanted to go home and check it for myself.


----------



## sting (Aug 25, 2005)

is there any way to Convert phpBB to IPB ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 26, 2005)

Free Convertors to move from phpBB 2.0.6 or above to IPB 1.3 and IPB 2.0 are available at *www.invisionpower.com/ip.dynamic/products/board/convertors.html


----------



## Deep (Aug 26, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I have exported a file with extension sql. In which folder do I upload and there is no import option in phpMyAdmin. I could not find the folder in which there should be a folder and a file related to an exisitng database.
> 
> BTW your reply was very quick. I noticed at that very moment but did not reply because at that time I was at net cafe and wanted to go home and check it for myself.



Sorry couldnt reply quickly this time  I somehow didnt get email notification....(it happens when somene deletes the post in this thread)

anyways back to the point...go to option called SQL there you will see a text box to enter the sql query and below that there will be option to upload sql file...

So upload it  it handle the rest...

Deep


----------

